# Bad News!!!



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Well after 1 week of bangin a brand new custom Audiobahn set up and maybe 5-6 months after I had the kit and paint done up....I rear ended a F-150 that jumpped in my lane and wrecked the car..

Ins called it a total loss--The rear bumper of this truck was like nothing but a piece of metal and it just crushed my entire front end...
Well worst thing is I had $1000 deductible and I still owed about a year worth of payments on the car.... So I ended up getting just enuff money from Ins. to pay off the car and thats it...Oh and they're gonna cover all taxes and bullshit on wuteva car I get next.

I took everything I could take off the car without attracting too much attention -just in case Ins checks on it...check classifieds for rear bumper and trunk panel-Audio may come later.

IM looking into a used 99-01 G20-T or if Im Lucky a 02 Altima. These are the only two other cars I know almost as much as my Sentra about..

I just want everyone to read this and take into account that just 
-like that- U can lose everything-Dont take your ride for granted and enjoy it to the fullest..

Special thanks to all of U here esp. 1CLN, seth, whiteB14, JT200SX,Liu ,.....U guyz keep hooking these B14s up and make me and my baby up in car heaven proud...


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

oh man sooo sorry to hear that!


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Very unfortunate MP... glad you are ok. Make sure to stay with us during your next project. Best of luck!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah Thats why Im hoping to stay NISSAN--Id like to keep coming on here and staying in touch with all U guyz....


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Shit man, thats a real bummer. Yours was one of the really nice ones around.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

THANKS Psch.....yeah but like I said it was fun while it lasted uknow..


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Sad sad  . Always hard to see a loved one die. Yours was one of my favorites too  .

I'm sure your next project will be even more awesome, though!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Oh I almost for got --Big Up to 1997 GA16DE. You should of been on my original list....

Samo U do a really great job around here keep it up...and thanks


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i actually saw the car after the accident ... and ive known for the past couple of weeks, but i swore to secrecy. like MP said, enjoy ur ride 2 the fullest because u never know what shit could happen. it sucks that MP lost his ride because it was indeed a beautiful one. i do want to thank him though for giving me ideas and hooking me up with some parts  RIP b14 :cheers:

...and by the way... whiteb14's RULE!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

What can I say .... sorry to heart that .... 
Good luck finding you new car...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

IM glad I could help whiteB14--now just keep repping the WHITE now that Im gone....

I bet all those other colors are kinda glad Im gone....lol


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn,
Just....damn. Don't know what to say. What's the status of the broken piecs. You know front end, maybe skirts. What can you hock to make some cash.

Definately go for the G20, its a 'mature' sentra from what I understand.

Guess its a good thing you didn't get new headlamps and turn signalls...

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Damn,
> Just....damn. Don't know what to say. What's the status of the broken piecs. You know front end, maybe skirts. What can you hock to make some cash.
> 
> Definately go for the G20, its a 'mature' sentra from what I understand.
> ...


Well yeah....im trying to sell the trunk panel and the rear. I couldnt get the sides and exhaust off-MY LOSS....

I also got a wing I never put on and a bunch of audio stuff Im contemplating selling...

Check out these Gs....
http://www.g20style.com/p11 gallery.htm


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

soo sad to hear about your car MP , your car was on of my inspriation to fix up my car , up until my insurance gave my car the " death mark " .

.. so how long has it been since the accident ? .. are you done with all the insurance business / did you get the money ? :: i just wanna know 'cause since my cars demise on Apr. 2 , i still have nothing to show for it except a "totalled" title and a promised $4k from insurance.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

OmegaManEX said:


> *soo sad to hear about your car MP , your car was on of my inspriation to fix up my car , up until my insurance gave my car the " death mark " .
> 
> .. so how long has it been since the accident ? .. are you done with all the insurance business / did you get the money ? :: i just wanna know 'cause since my cars demise on Apr. 2 , i still have nothing to show for it except a "totalled" title and a promised $4k from insurance. *


WHOA U 2..... damn- Im not actually getting the money --its going to the bank to pay the car off.... I actually have not even checked up on it--Ive been sort of in a depressed mode and then I had school and finals too so .....

Ill call tommorow and let Uknow...


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

*tears* oh no that really sucks bad you had one of the nicest sentras in here dam
*tear*


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

damn, such a pretty car is gone. sorry for your loss, man.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Thanks....its nice to know my Sentra was liked...I did my best to make everyone realize a B14 could look just as good as any other modified car-if not better!....


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

sorry to hear about your loss.... get an SE man!!!!!!! And white rides do rule!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn man.....

We talked...you know how I feel....


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

nak1 said:


> *sorry to hear about your loss.... get an SE man!!!!!!! And white rides do rule! *


lol....yeah this thought crossed my mind--But Id rather start completely fresh-I dont even want to go white again.

Although I do luv the Alty in white...


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Sorry to hear about your car.

Why couldnt you get the sides and exhaust off. And what where you able to save?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *Sorry to hear about your car.
> 
> Why couldnt you get the sides and exhaust off. And what where you able to save? *


Well the sides were molded on as and the exhaust ofcourse....so I dodnt have the tools to cut them off-next thing I know the tow truck shows up and ......I lose out

I have the trunk panel-rear bumper- and all audio. Rims are already sold. Wing is going back to shop.

Also got the WAI-fogs-seatbelt covers...etc.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

MANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN THAT'S MESSED UP I DIDN'T READ THIS TILL NOW I WAS WONDERING WHY YOU SELLING STUFF!! Sorry to hear that though bro..
..
.
.
.
..
.are the fogs messed up?!? i might be interested


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

*RIP*

sorry to hear that happened to your car man... that really sucks, if i crashed my ride i would take everything possible that is aftermarket....your ride was tight dude


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

chi/illest--thanks

UM yeah the fogs are perfect -complete with Arospeed Hyperwhites..pm me and we can work something out...

I took off wut I could now I just gotta get rid of it all.....


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

cool man, let us know what youre selling, make some extra money dude


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

sorry to hear about that, at least you're okay, your car was one of the most talked about rides in this forum, hate to see it go.....hope you stay Nissan though


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

SHIT MAN, I can't believe that happened. Oh man, best of luck to you, I loved that front end.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

That sucks  Your car looked killer too. Looking forward to seeing your new project though


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

AHHHH....damn U guya are gona make me cry.  

I really luved coming on here everyday from work. I really got to know alot of U here..

Well Im def. trying to stick to NISSAN. This is what IM looking for-but its a limited edition.



















Its a Infiniti G20 Sport......


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I think that car' a winner. That looks tight as hell.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

A friend of mine had it in that trim but with black mesh inserts instead of grey.
He trashed it though.

Seth


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Id take that car in a heart beat. What year is it?


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

this fucking SUCKS. MP2050, you were one of the guys who kept in regular touch with me about my customization projects, and your car looked sick as hell, i woulda jumped outta my car and dragged that truck driver out by his hair, then repeatedly smashed his head against jagged bits of metal on my wrecked car in sacrifice to the car gods. Stay nissan bro, would hate to see you leave, plus i look forward to seeing what all you do to your next nissan ride


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

G_Funk013 said:


> *Id take that car in a heart beat. What year is it? *


i think its the newer generations G20's P12 chassis......what kind of engine does it carry? still an sr20?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

its a 2002 G20 (P11) sport... and of course an SR20 inside . my boy has a silver one.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

how much do those go for?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

well yeah the car is a 2002P11 02 G20 sport. But Ill prob have to settle for a older model cuz of the price tag ($15-20,000)--that color is impossible to find too--but IM hoping for at least a Red version with the same options...

Yeah SR20 inside for me to play with too...

NissanTuner--Keep up the custom work around here man...its guys like U that are gonna keep the B14 alive. ...

Thanks Again guyz for all the kind words--I wasnt even gonna post back on here--I was so upset...BUt I actually feel a little better reading that I did make a little difference around here....

Ok I think I feel a tear coming.....lol


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

you know when someone doubted the sentra id pull up pics of your car to prove them wrong and show nissan is the shiznit


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *you know when someone doubted the sentra id pull up pics of your car to prove them wrong and show nissan is the shiznit *


AHHH MAN!!!! Thats it- now IM def. crying!.......

Nah but 4-real....Thats really great to hear yo...THANKS


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

I USE TO DO THAT TOOO LOL, CUZ MY HON-DUH FRIENDS ARE SOOOO ANTI NISSAN BUT I WANT TO PROVE THEM NISSAN CAN BE BETTER IN LOOKS AND PERFORMANCE, I AM GOING FOR LOOKS RIGHT NOW


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

CHI-B14SENTRA said:


> *I USE TO DO THAT TOOO LOL, CUZ MY HON-DUH FRIENDS ARE SOOOO ANTI NISSAN BUT I WANT TO PROVE THEM NISSAN CAN BE BETTER IN LOOKS AND PERFORMANCE, I AM GOING FOR LOOKS RIGHT NOW *


KILL ALL them HonDUH boyz CHI!!!


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

you need to get that P11. you can find them at a reasonable price now and they are like the most beautiful car + you get a SR in the engine bay. stay with us man, whats with all this sad ish like your going to leave, nah man I know your gonna stay nissan. Watch, you'll figure something out and be back on your feet in no time. the GXE was an amazing ride, but imagine what you could do with a G20. if you want some ideas of what can be done don't forget G20.net, but ESPECIALLY DONT FORGET THE NISSANFORUMS!!!!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

blueboost said:


> *you need to get that P11. you can find them at a reasonable price now and they are like the most beautiful car + you get a SR in the engine bay. stay with us man, whats with all this sad ish like your going to leave, nah man I know your gonna stay nissan. Watch, you'll figure something out and be back on your feet in no time. the GXE was an amazing ride, but imagine what you could do with a G20. if you want some ideas of what can be done don't forget G20.net, but ESPECIALLY DONT FORGET THE NISSANFORUMS!!!! *


Hey if Im not on here then Im on the G20 and Altima forums so Im def. gonna stay NISSAN--dont worry about that boost...

Im leaning towards the G cuz I know I can get it for a good price with all the extras--while I might have to settle with a base Altima if I dont want to spend theextra money....

Thanks and Ill try not to give U to much more sad ish....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

350Z........


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

YEAH only in my dreams....


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *350Z........ *


G35c :banana:


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

i think a person is better off getting a Z then a G35C because they are more aftermarket products for the Z and the g35c you won't find that many, but regardless I WISH I CAN GET BOTH!!!!


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

get a 64 impala with switches orget this g20 http://www.cardomain.com/member_pag...model_brand_query=model=G20&tree=Infiniti G20


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

LOL....well I could go either way. If I could choose I would get the 350 in that Metallic Orange or the G35 in that Daytona Blue....Yeah only in my dreams...

Oh and that G20 is ILL right-we talked about it on the G20 forums....Damn I really would luv to play with sum bags..


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

how much do you have to spend on your new car?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

SangerSE-R said:


> *how much do you have to spend on your new car? *


Not one damn dollar....I bought the fu**in thing brand new and I still had the rest of the year worth of payments to pay off. The car was worht less than wut I owed--so I actually have to pay the diff. of like two payments to completely pay off the car... 

IM basically just gonna use the money I get from the stuff I sell from the car and then save up so I at least have a $1000 to put down..


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Damn I really would luv to play with sum bags.. *


You realize that that expression has nothing to do with cars right?

Seth


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

who can i photoshop now?  Ima miss you and your cars...


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

the guy in the g20 i posted said he was gonna sell it i emailed him about his car


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

seth-You're a damn CLOWN!!!  

Dry--Dont worry Im gonna be pming U my new car to chop up soon.....I luved the work U did on the Sentra man-I was really seriously considering doing that smoked front end like U had chopped....


krylonkoopa--oh yeah...I wonder why he hasnt posted on the G20 site about it..I couldnt sell that after the bags man..


----------

